# FOREVER Subli-Light (No-Cut),



## majik122 (Jan 24, 2017)

Haven't seen any mention of this paper, and a search brought up nothing but the other forever products. 

This definitely looks interesting. Speaking with my local rep, he said the print profile was only for a ricoh, AND the transfer has to be pressed within 30 mins for maximum effectiveness. 

Now I know it's sublimating onto some sort of carrier and then pressing that to the tee, just wondering if anyone has used and how's the feel? I currently do printed htv and plastisol transfers, and think this could be a fairly inexpensive way of doing more kinds of garments. I have an epson 7210 setup for sub, can't see this paper NOT working in it??

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jzzPqRI0vgY


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

majik122 said:


> Haven't seen any mention of this paper, and a search brought up nothing but the other forever products.
> 
> This definitely looks interesting. Speaking with my local rep, he said the print profile was only for a ricoh, AND the transfer has to be pressed within 30 mins for maximum effectiveness.
> 
> ...



This is the same material as the Reveal-S transfers.

It works well, and washability is excellent.
Just remember, it does not print white, and it is very limiting on gradients. 

The feel is rubbery but very soft.


----------



## jimc (Jan 31, 2007)

TABOB said:


> This is the same material as the Reveal-S transfers.
> 
> It works well, and washability is excellent.
> Just remember, it does not print white, and it is very limiting on gradients.
> ...



Which printer and inks did you use?
They also have a glitter version, have you tried that one?


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

jimc said:


> Which printer and inks did you use?
> They also have a glitter version, have you tried that one?


I've not tried the glitter, but I don't see why it would be any different. 

I used SubliNova inks, and a cheap Epson WF 7210D printer.
Any printer will work, as long as you have sublimation inks in it.
The important thing is the heat press. You need even distribution of heat and pressure.


----------



## jimc (Jan 31, 2007)

TABOB said:


> I've not tried the glitter, but I don't see why it would be any different.
> 
> I used SubliNova inks, and a cheap Epson WF 7210D printer.
> Any printer will work, as long as you have sublimation inks in it.
> The important thing is the heat press. You need even distribution of heat and pressure.


I use the same inks in an Epson 1500.
I'm going to order a sample pack of 6 tomorrow to try out.
It's cheaper than the Reveal-S


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

jimc said:


> I use the same inks in an Epson 1500.
> I'm going to order a sample pack of 6 tomorrow to try out.
> It's cheaper than the Reveal-S


 Just remember not to soft/pastel colors (pink grey etc) will not work.


----------



## sublial (Mar 24, 2011)

I use the Image Clip for lights as well as IC for darks with sublimation ink. I got issued a patent on this ii may 2014. Of course I use white toner on the A film that is a 30 second HOT PEEL and print the sublimation ink on the B paper.


----------



## boyanski (Dec 6, 2017)

sublial said:


> I use the Image Clip for lights as well as IC for darks with sublimation ink. I got issued a patent on this ii may 2014. Of course I use white toner on the A film that is a 30 second HOT PEEL and print the sublimation ink on the B paper.


why would you do that if you already have a laser that prints white? saving on color toner?

or you use cheap 1 toner printer with white and cheap sublimation printer?? 

show us some results?

thanks


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

Received a PM from a user having issues with a new printer.



To avoid issues:

1. Make sure you buy the correct ink, because Sublinova makes a few different ones. You need the "sublinova sure".
2. Don't allow different type inks to mix in the printhead. 
3. Use good quality refillable cartridges.


----------



## sublial (Mar 24, 2011)

Yes I use a cheap laser and a cheap sublimation ink jet printer to get a higher resolution, a true black, and a better quality wash fastness using the inks instead of all rein based toners.

I use to do it with the Oki with white and then a second pass with all 4 colors but after being the first to develope the white toner for this application using the Oki c3200n found a better process with less up front cost.


----------



## grafikdetail (Sep 7, 2017)

sublial said:


> Yes I use a cheap laser and a cheap sublimation ink jet printer to get a higher resolution, a true black, and a better quality wash fastness using the inks instead of all rein based toners.
> 
> I use to do it with the Oki with white and then a second pass with all 4 colors but after being the first to develope the white toner for this application using the Oki c3200n found a better process with less up front cost.


could i use this method with the Ghost White Toner?


----------



## sublial (Mar 24, 2011)

Yes you can.
AL


----------



## grafikdetail (Sep 7, 2017)

sublial said:


> Yes you can.
> AL


thanks Al!! really have been wanting to try your technique! think i will dive in…


----------



## mjcast (Jan 27, 2017)

There appears to be a lawsuit against Forever over the Subli-Light and shipments have been stopped until it is resolved. Haven't heard from whom.


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

mjcast said:


> There appears to be a lawsuit against Forever over the Subli-Light and shipments have been stopped until it is resolved. Haven't heard from whom.


Source? 

As far as I can tell the paper is still available from suppliers, and in any case, the "Reveal-S" paper works the same way.


----------



## mjcast (Jan 27, 2017)

When I went to check on the balance of my order with HeatPressNation, they informed of the lawsuit and that they can't get anymore paper until it's resolved. Others might still have remaining stock.


----------



## country2186 (Nov 2, 2015)

I ordered sample packs of the subli-light, subli-light glitter and the 202 for darks direct from Forever - shipping was expensive but wanted to test this product. I just got a new sublimation printer and tested everything last night and am happy with the results. I pulled a color splash graphic off the web and added some text across it, printed with a Epson WorkForce 7720 printer using a CIS dye sublimation system from Inkproducts.com. Pressed and the colors were a little different than what the original looked like, but I think they are still very close and good. Washed and Dried the Gildan 100% white cotton t-shirt after application and colors didn't fade. Will wash and wear a couple of times before I pass my final judgement.


----------



## sublial (Mar 24, 2011)

I was issued a patent for sublimation printed transfers onto Dark 100% cotton shirts in May 27, 2014.
US patent # 8,735,320 B2

I also offered to license this patent to the President and past owner Bient 0z, in 2016.

AL La Costa


----------



## n8lab (Dec 2, 2018)

sublial said:


> Yes I use a cheap laser and a cheap sublimation ink jet printer to get a higher resolution, a true black, and a better quality wash fastness using the inks instead of all rein based toners.
> 
> I use to do it with the Oki with white and then a second pass with all 4 colors but after being the first to develope the white toner for this application using the Oki c3200n found a better process with less up front cost.


Do you have a DIY tutorial for this process? I would like to try it out


----------

